# Self Cooked VS. UGL bought ???



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 8, 2017)

So I have a decent UGL source, very good quality and haha even the labels look PHARMY w fine print ect. My main complaint is he prices depending on demand and also when I put big orders in, sometimes I have to wait or go to 2nd guy to fill order. I have access to really fine raw but never thought I'd have enough time to do the whole process with buying proper equipment to match my guy. My Q: is if I did all the research and bought all the equipment to make A- to B+++ gear would it pay off if you MAY help a few close friends but mainly just cook for yourself? Also I only run two 4 gear compound cycles a year not including PCT chems just basics.


----------



## Jada (Apr 8, 2017)

If u know what you doing than why not, me personally im not experience nor do i want to learn, i rather pay the cost and know im getting Top Quality than me fkin it up or worse.. Getting someone sick because of my lack of experience.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2017)

B+ gear means mistakes were made. Those mistakes can be an infection which can be life threatening.

Mixing ingredients and cost aren't the primary concern here.  Hygiene is. You need to ask questions and get answers to how is glassware cleaned? How do you destroy any toxins present on glassware? How do you maintain sterility during the process such as drawing from the media bottle to filling vials etc...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2017)

who wouldnt want some jada made gear?


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 8, 2017)

I realize I would have to buy the equipment like an autoclave ect. which is exactly my question as for if you only intend to cook for yourself (with very few exceptions) is it worth it in the long run to set up the proper lab to brew your own cost of setup/ cost of source purchases over next 30 years and still brewing for TRT


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2017)

FRITZBLITZ said:


> I realize I would have to buy the equipment like an autoclave ect. which is exactly my question as for if you only intend to cook for yourself (with very few exceptions) is it worth it in the long run to set up the proper lab to brew your own cost of setup/ cost of source purchases over next 30 years and still brewing for TRT



Yeah bro it's well wOrth it... in the beginning there is equipment costs. After that you will wind up trashing a few runs.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2017)

I would rather get caught with 20 vials of test than 1 gram of powder. It could be the difference in fines and prison. That is my reason for not making my own gear. Otherwise, its a hell of alot more cost effective.


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I would rather get caught with 20 vials of test than 1 gram of powder. It could be the difference in fines and prison. That is my reason for not making my own gear. Otherwise, its a hell of alot more cost effective.


 This is a grreat point that i'll have to think on. I do already have a TON of illegal stuff in my life but that doesn't mean this wouldn't add another risk. The DEA and Costumes is who you would have to skirt for this level of work? or is it also homeland and FBI territory?   



PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah bro it's well wOrth it... in the beginning there is equipment costs. After that you will wind up trashing a few runs.


 If you were to Guess how much just the equipment would cost what would you put it at? I already have alot of Lab equipment for the handling of things the ATF don't like but I doubt much would be interchangeable because of contamination reasons and I'd rather buy extra equipment than go through neutralizing and decontaminating stuff.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 9, 2017)

I would say DEA. If customs would seize it, there is deniability. Its once its in your possession that it becomes a problem. I am not saying not to do it, that was just my reason for not.


----------



## MuscleBeach (Apr 9, 2017)

Stay away from kitchen made gear...


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 9, 2017)

MuscleBeach said:


> Stay away from kitchen made gear...


I guess you didn't read any of the post...debating if the investment of a proper lab would pay off long term if you only cooked for yourself 1 or 2 hookups but not a business, but mainly fore yourself.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 9, 2017)

Support your source who has already invested the time and money in bringing quality gear to you and your friends.  He has already assumed all the risk factors, that is part of the overall cost your already paying.  Your better off buying gear from your current source, selling the excess to your friends at double the cost to u, you end up with free gear and almost zero risk....


----------



## Helix (Apr 10, 2017)

Yup, its way cost effective. Until you get busted for *MANUFACTURING WITH INTENT TO DISTRIBUTE* as opposed to *POSSESSION*.:32 (6):


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 12, 2017)

Helix said:


> Yup, its way cost effective. Until you get busted for *MANUFACTURING WITH INTENT TO DISTRIBUTE* as opposed to *POSSESSION*.:32 (6):



Intent is the jaywalkng of crimes if you have a lawyer that can't disprove INTENT than you might as well disbar him and execute him in the courtroom.


----------



## Echo.LMC (Apr 17, 2017)

It is not difficult to make your own gears, and just as you said, making by yourself is cheaper, just pay attention to a clean environment, and sterilize the equipment you used. Anyway, it is so important to your health. If you have no idea how to cook, just post your questions in forum or ask me is ok


----------



## Helix (Apr 18, 2017)

FRITZBLITZ said:


> Intent is the jaywalkng of crimes if you have a lawyer that can't disprove INTENT than you might as well disbar him and execute him in the courtroom.



OH!OK!
Yup that sounds like good advice.


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 21, 2017)

Helix said:


> OH!OK!
> Yup that sounds like good advice.



Not sure what cereal you pulled your law degree out of but Intent to distribute is very hard to prove without hard evidence like an UC or phone tap. Not saying you should throw caution to wind but if I decided to cook, I would just be getting dry on my own supply! Dry Hard Gains.


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

The answer is yes, there are a few sites that can teach u how to make good gear.  Anyone can do it as long as you follow step by step.  Its worth it bro. I just stick to pharm grade gear.


----------



## Bicepticon (May 6, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Support your source who has already invested the time and money in bringing quality gear to you and your friends.  He has already assumed all the risk factors, that is part of the overall cost your already paying.  Your better off buying gear from your current source, selling the excess to your friends at double the cost to u, you end up with free gear and almost zero risk....


^^what this guy said!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 6, 2017)

Bicepticon said:


> ^^what this guy said!


 I am legitimately jealous of your handle bro. That may be the fuking best name that I have seen on a board!


----------

